# I finally got photos of my goats set up!



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I finally got photos of my goats set up after almost 2 years! I think these turned out quite well. We are going to be getting photos of the babies next week as it ended up getting too dark to get any more tonight. Please, feel free to critique if you'd like 

Nubilop-Acres Tiger Lilly









Nubilop-Acres Hide-N-Seek









El Lomah Sophia









Loveland FT Bonneville









Nubilop-Acres Peaceful Warrior









El Lomah Ophelia









Loveland FT Bel Air









And my buck, Loveland WM Magical Dreams


















Just thought I'd share


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

They're all stunning, especially Ophelia (love her spots, hah!). What was getting your buck all excited during the photo shoot?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you! I love Ophelia's spots, too.
And my buck.... we were kind of by the doe pen..... but he kept peeing on her so we only ended up getting a few photos. lol. His pen borders the doe pen, though, so not sure what his deal was. Just being a buck I suppose.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love them all! Hide N Seek is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I love Peaceful Warrior. Her markings are gorgy!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like them. :thumb: Just remember, when setting them up, the hocks should line up with the pin bones.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! We did the best we could.... Some of them really wanted to put up a fight.... Especially my buck and one or 2 of the does. 
After going back and looking.... I like this photo of Lilly way better.








Thanks again!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty girls and a handsome man! What a beautiful herd you have! Love the nice level rumps and rear leg angularity I am seeing. Peaceful Warrior, Hide n Seek, and, Bonneville are my favorites!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all look lovely! :thumb: Nice job on setting them up and getting pics! :hi5:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Love those rumps! From what I've seen such level rumps in Nubians are pretty rare.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all very much! I am really pleased with my herd and how it's slowly evolving into what I want! 
I will be getting photos of the kids most likely tonight.... will post those too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------

